# Gimp auf Deutsch, restliches System englisch

## Finswimmer

Hi!

Ich habe mein gesamtes System auf Englisch, aber Gimp mag ich auf Deutsch haben, da gewisse Sachen dann doch intuitiver laufen.

Nur, wie mache ich das?

http://www.gentooforum.de/lastpost/14959/system-auf-englisch-gimp-auf-deutsch.html gibt mir den Tipp:

LANG=de_DE LC_ALL=de_DE gimp

Passend zu: 

```
$grep '#' -v /etc/locale.gen

de_DE ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15
```

Aber damit startet Gimp immer noch auf Englisch.

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Evildad

Hi, 

 HIER  hat es schonmal die Frage gegeben. Vielleicht wird Dir ja damit geholfen.

----------

## Finswimmer

Leider nein, denn die Locales sind ja auch richtig gesetzt.

Aber irgendwie mag es trotzdem nicht auf Deutsch sein.

Tobi

----------

## mrsteven

Das USE-Flag nls ist (zumindest für das Basissystem + GTK) gesetzt?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Das USE-Flag nls ist (zumindest für das Basissystem + GTK) gesetzt?

 

Ja, steht in der make.conf

```
$locale

LANG=de_DE@euro

LC_CTYPE="de_DE@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE@euro"

LC_TIME="de_DE@euro"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE@euro"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE@euro"

LC_PAPER="de_DE@euro"

LC_NAME="de_DE@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL=de_DE@euro

```

Ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter.

Tobi

----------

## BlueSkyDriver

probiere es mal so

```
LANGUAGE=de_DE gimp
```

----------

## musv

Da meine Schnecke nicht aus deutschen Landen stammt, musste ich für sie zwangsläufig das Gentoo auf Portugiesisch umstellen. Daher hab ich auch ein paar kleine Erfahrungen gemacht. Vielleicht kannst du ja davon was rausziehen. 

0. Oberfläche

- Login-Manager früher gdm, jetzt kdm 

- WM: Enlightenment

1. (gewollter) Zustand

- Programme soweit möglich alle in Portugiesisch

- Tastatur, Einheiten, Zeit auf deutsch. 

2. Variablen

LC_MESSAGES ist eigentlich (tm) für die Sprachen zuständig. Das klappt auch bei den meisten KDE-Programmen. GTK-Programme find das Ganze nicht so gut.

LANG wird normalerweise von den Programmen benutzt, die die LC_MESSAGES-Variable nicht mögen. Das Starten in der Konsole funktionierte bei mir auch mit LANG="pt_BR" gimp. 

LC_ALL: Wenn du diese Variable setzt, werden sämtliche LC_XXX-Variablen mit diesem Wert überschrieben. Auch eine nachträgliche Korrektur funktioniert nicht. D.h. Bsp: 

```
export LC_ALL="de"

export LC_MESSAGES="us"
```

bewirkt, dass LC_MESSAGES trotzdem auf "de" gesetzt bleibt, weil LC_ALL auf "de" gesetzt ist

3. auftretende Probleme

Um ein zweisprachiges System zu ermöglichen, hab ich einen Hack in die /etc/profile geschmiert. D.h. wenn sich meine Kleine einloggt, werden alle LC-Variablen (außer ALL und MESSAGES) auf pt_BR gesetzt, ALL wird nicht gesetzt und MESSAGES auf pt_BR gesetzt. Das funktionierte soweit ganz gut. Sämtliche KDE-Programme und auch OpenOffice wurden jetzt über das Menü im Enlightenment in Portugiesisch gestartet. 

Das Problem trat jetzt bei Gimp auf. Über das Menü war Gimp deutsch, wenn man es in der Konsole (ohne Variablenänderung) gestartet hat, war es Portugiesisch. Das Problem hat sich dann gelöst, als ich von gdm zu kdm gewechselt hab. Keine Ahnung, welcher Login-Manager welche Variablen setzt und welche nicht.

Ideen: (auch wenn davon schon einige genannt wurden)

- nls-USE-Flag (am besten global setzen)

- locale de generieren, falls noch nicht vorhanden

- in der make.conf die Variable LINGUAS="de us" setzen

- gimp anschließend neu compilieren. 

- starten mit LANG=DE gimp sollte dann "eigentlich" funktionieren.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Quote:*   

> Ideen: (auch wenn davon schon einige genannt wurden)
> 
> - nls-USE-Flag (am besten global setzen)
> 
> - locale de generieren, falls noch nicht vorhanden
> ...

 

Das will alles nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> LANGUAGE=de_DE gimp

 

Das auch nicht.

Ich bin ratlos.

Tobi

----------

## mrsteven

Nun ja, bin auch etwas ratlos. Prinzipiell gibt es aber zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder die Übersetzung wurde - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - nicht installiert, oder sie wird nicht geladen, warum auch immer. Was sagt denn das folgende Kommando:

```
$ ls -l /usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/gimp20*
```

----------

## SvenFischer

Hast denn nun auch "LC_ALL=de_DE@euro"  gelöscht, um nicht superdominant immer bei Deutsch zu bleiben?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Nun ja, bin auch etwas ratlos. Prinzipiell gibt es aber zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder die Übersetzung wurde - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - nicht installiert, oder sie wird nicht geladen, warum auch immer. Was sagt denn das folgende Kommando:
> 
> ```
> $ ls -l /usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/gimp20*
> ```
> ...

 

Gibts nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> Hast denn nun auch "LC_ALL=de_DE@euro" gelöscht, um nicht superdominant immer bei Deutsch zu bleiben?

 

?

Das wäre ja primär kein Problem, denn dann wüsste ich, dass Gimp auf Deutsch klappt.

Tobi

----------

## musv

Hab jetzt mal 'nen Bugreport geschrieben, weil bei mir bttv nur als Modul funktioniert, nicht aber als compiled in. Zumindest wollten die da auch den output von mplayer haben. Also hab ich wie gewohnt eingegeben:

```
LC_ALL=C mplayer ....
```

um den mplayer was englisches ausspucken zu lassen. War allerdings Fehlanzeige, alles auf Deutsch. Scheinbar ist da irgendwas größeres im ganzen Gentoo-System hinüber, weswegen die "Sprachumschaltung" per Variable generell nicht mehr zu funktionieren scheint.

----------

